# Baffin Piggies



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Caught a little window today to hit Baffin. Same pattern as yesterday, standard big trout pattern ... mud and grass with a little bait around. Not gonna lie it was a grind today but when you're hunting the big ones it can be that way. The majority of fish are still on a shrimp bite but in a couple small areas there's a few more big trout holding in areas where there is more mullet; specifically a mix of sizes where there is big mullet and little mullet. I ended up with 5 trout total with the 28 coming at 3 pm after I revisited a spot I fished earlier in the morning... in fact I had already waded the area and where I started the wade I had more bites and even saw a couple nice fish easing off. I had walked right into where they were holding without realizing it. I finished the wade and went way around back to that area and that's when she ate. Last cast of the day. Wow! Probably heaviest 28 I've caught but not a personal best... 8.6 lbs, she had a mullet in her gullet; tail sticks.

Yes, they all hit my lure and that's all I threw all day. I had to test some last minute quality assurance parameters. It's in its last stages, selecting color recipes and durometer; it's been a long arduous road to get here. Some think I'm building hype here but truth is I've been catching fish with this thing the last couple of years, I'm on the road and the pics are what they are, part of a fishing report.

I talked to Aubrey and Sally Black of Baffin Bay Rod and Gun on Monday and she and I agree that Baffin should be on the verge of blowing wide open. My personal belief is that coast wide we were blessed with one of the best shrimp crops in a couple of years; as soon as those fish decide to turn to more fin fish they're going to start slickin more and shadowing more baitfish in more areas. There are some big fish that are already there and some fish stayed in that pattern all winter and are still there if you look for that pattern. Y'all feel free to PM me with any specific questions.

Tight lines,

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FRANKLOCKHART (Apr 12, 2005)

Nice fish and great report as usual. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## My Coast Outdoors (May 23, 2016)

Nice catch Tobin!


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

There ya go Tobin!!! Very nice!!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

SWEEEET!!! Da Black Bugger strikes again!! :rybka:


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

FREON said:


> SWEEEET!!! Da Black Bugger strikes again!! :rybka:


Thanks Guys!

And FREON makes it onto the Lure Naming Committee. LOL. Bugger. I like it.

There's some new bass lure they're referring to as a 'TRD' rig... short for 'turd'. too funny. I guess, this will have to be a 'BGR' LOL.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Nice, way to grind it out.

Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpayne (Jan 11, 2017)

Yessir!!!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

My Coast Outdoors said:


> Nice catch Tobin!


Thanks Michael, coming from you that means a lot brotha.

I think someone asked if the lure was going to come out when the flounder DVD does? No, the lure will come out much sooner.... The grass flats are starting to get more floating grass and thats what its for, that and marshes with wigeon grass, or rocks whether it be the jetties or Baffin's rocks. Im pushing to get the last color final this week and get them to go ahead and start injecting them now that I've approved the plastic flexibility, action, and longevity. Then there's packaging, labeling, and packing.... hard to believe this started out with just hearing the need that everyone expressed to me more than 6 years ago... worked on it weekly over that entire time... make a mold, tweak it, inject it, test it, make changes...over and over and over. At first it was fun, many times i wanted to quit the project, and on more than one occasion I totally scrapped the design and started over. I just kept going; I've been watching others try to hit the niche that I designed it for. In the end I'm real happy how it's turned out and how I went about it. I hope those that choose to fish it like it as much as I do.


----------



## ctsa (Sep 21, 2015)

Fantastic fish and can't wait to try the new lure out!


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

Keep me updated I will for sure support your product and throw it till something chomps it!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

SkipJS... it will be perfect for what you do brotha.


----------

